# About to jump into Romans



## fredtgreco (Mar 14, 2018)

After 12 years at Christ Church, I am about to start a new series in Romans.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Mar 14, 2018)

Wonderful! The next few years will no doubt be challenging and edifying for you and the flock.

By the way, who is this guy and why is he impersonating you:


----------



## VictorBravo (Mar 14, 2018)

God be with you, Fred. My pastor said he was told not to start Romans until he was at least 50. Of course, he didn't follow that advice.



Ask Mr. Religion said:


> By the way, who is this guy and why is he impersonating you:



Right, who is he? I google-searched the image. The first thing I came up with was "Jaw."

The next thing was "jaw injuries? Contact a lawyer now..."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Romans922 (Mar 14, 2018)

I have ventured into Romans as well (first time). I'm in chapter 4 now. 

Starting Song of Songs this Lord's day.


----------



## greenbaggins (Mar 14, 2018)

VictorBravo said:


> God be with you, Fred. My pastor said he was told not to start Romans until he was at least 50. Of course, he didn't follow that advice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't follow that advice either. Romans is exceedingly tough to preach, because, unless a preacher is Lloyd-Jones, you have to decide what you are going to leave out. It is so densely packed, I would usually come home from studying Romans in a clinically brain-dead state. The other problem is that, since the train of thought is so intricate, it is also exceedingly difficult to state the train of thought in a way is understandable by the average person. On the other hand, if a preacher waits all the way until he is 50, he might not have the physical strength to study Romans!


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 14, 2018)

My minister is already on his second series on Romans, having only been installed over three years ago. He has given these as a series of "Bible Talks" for students and others on a Wednesday night. Although his assistant (the son of Peter Jensen) has done at least one of them recently.

I look forward to him eventually preaching a series of sermons on Romans at one of the Lord's Day services.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Mar 14, 2018)

it was about a dozen years ago that I was preaching through Romans; I got done ch.11, and was called away... never finished the letter. I'll have to try again sometime.


----------



## Edward (Mar 14, 2018)

Contra_Mundum said:


> I got done ch.11, and was called away... never finished the letter. I'll have to try again sometime.



So you are looking to get called away?


----------



## jwithnell (Mar 14, 2018)

Chapter 11 threw me for a loop, and I was just a pew dweller listening!


----------



## Gforce9 (Mar 14, 2018)

Excellent, Fred...God be with you guys!


----------



## JTB.SDG (Mar 14, 2018)

Great to hear. Excited for you brother.


----------



## bookslover (Mar 15, 2018)

My pastor has just started his third year in Romans. We're in the middle of chapter six.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## earl40 (Mar 15, 2018)

If I may pose a question. When Paul wrote his letter did he intend to have it preached over such a long period of time as many of our fine pastors do? Not to say there are not many deep truths in it, but in taking so much time to preach it does it not take away from the rest of scripture?


----------



## chuckd (Mar 15, 2018)

My minister is preaching through right now. He's doing a phenomenal job. Uses about 3-4 Sundays per chapter which is a great pace in my opinion. He's still able to get the "main" point of the section without getting bogged down into details. Sometimes it leaves me with questions which I go and research on my own or ask him in person.

https://ppcaustin.org/sermons


----------



## earl40 (Mar 15, 2018)

chuckd said:


> My minister is preaching through right now. He's doing a phenomenal job. Uses about 3-4 Sundays per chapter which is a great pace in my opinion. He's still able to get the "main" point of the section without getting bogged down into details. Sometimes it leaves me with questions which I go and research on my own or ask him in person.
> 
> https://ppcaustin.org/sermons



This demonstrates why I asked what I did.  How long before he preaches on Romans after he is done? Just imagine if you join your congregation after he went through Romans....One may be a very very old man when he gets the chance to here it expounded upon on Sunday.


----------



## greenbaggins (Mar 15, 2018)

earl40 said:


> If I may pose a question. When Paul wrote his letter did he intend to have it preached over such a long period of time as many of our fine pastors do? Not to say there are not many deep truths in it, but in taking so much time to preach it does it not take away from the rest of scripture?



Many books would take a long time to preach. I took 3 1/2 years on Matthew. It will be about the same for Ezekiel. Genesis was about 90 sermons, and Exodus about 80. 

If Romans is done right, a great deal of the rest of Scripture will become clear. Romans is a mini-Bible. I don't think any preacher need apologize for taking time over it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## chuckd (Mar 15, 2018)

earl40 said:


> This demonstrates why I asked what I did.  How long before he preaches on Romans after he is done? Just imagine if you join your congregation after he went through Romans....One may be a very very old man when he gets the chance to here it expounded upon on Sunday.


I think it takes more skill to preach through Romans at a shorter pace than a longer one. I taught spoken English to Chinese students and one of the exercises I did was to have them make an argument in 4 minutes. Then the same argument in 2 minutes. Then 1 minute. It forced them to get out what was important.


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 15, 2018)

I try to strike a balance between covering the material in logical portions without spending forever in a book (at the expense of other portions of Scripture). So my plan is to preach Romans in 69 sermons, which will turn out to be about 2 years with vacations, special events (e.g. a Missions Conference) and probably a brief break in the middle. I did Acts in 53, Luke in 82, and 1 Samuel in 31.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## earl40 (Mar 15, 2018)

greenbaggins said:


> Many books would take a long time to preach. I took 3 1/2 years on Matthew. It will be about the same for Ezekiel. Genesis was about 90 sermons, and Exodus about 80.
> 
> If Romans is done right, a great deal of the rest of Scripture will become clear. Romans is a mini-Bible. I don't think any preacher need apologize for taking time over it.



I hope you did not insinuate I meant for any to apologize.  Though in saying this I take it you my only preach through the book of Romans maybe 2 times in your lifetime?


----------



## greenbaggins (Mar 15, 2018)

Earl, I have preached through the early part of Romans 6, and I plan (Lord-willing) to preach through all of Romans at some point in the fairly near future. However, I am fairly confident that most books of the Bible I am only going to get one shot at.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RBachman (Mar 15, 2018)

I, for one, am looking forward to listening in if you post them. Given we are in a pastor less state at moment ( although I’ve been immensely blessed with the excellent guest preachers preaching a la carte) The PCA has a lot of problems, but poor preaching is not one of them, at least not in Houston). Many say you are one of our best. But Pastor Fred, I will be following along in my new Schuyler ESV, so be vewy vewy careful not to skip the good parts!


----------



## PhilA (Mar 16, 2018)

Looking forward to listening.


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 16, 2018)

Our typical pattern is to put the sermon up on our website (http://cckpca.org/sermons) the Monday after. This Sunday I will be doing an overview of the whole book: "Paul's Great Letter."


----------



## Dachaser (Mar 16, 2018)

fredtgreco said:


> After 12 years at Christ Church, I am about to start a new series in Romans.


Will you be preaching through it verse by verse, chapter by chapter, main highlights, or?


----------



## ZackF (Mar 17, 2018)

fredtgreco said:


> I try to strike a balance between covering the material in logical portions without spending forever in a book (at the expense of other portions of Scripture). So my plan is to preach Romans in 69 sermons, which will turn out to be about 2 years with vacations, special events (e.g. a Missions Conference) and probably a brief break in the middle. I did Acts in 53, Luke in 82, and 1 Samuel in 31.



I admire your approach as much as a mere layman would know what to admire.

The Lord has worked in His own way through great preachers over the years in different ways. Having said that, on the humanly speaking side, I'm not impressed with the ten chapters over 20 years stuff. I don't see how that can possibly ever be edifying or a benefit to the saints or communicate the 'whole counsel of God.' How can that not quench a smoldering wick? I suppose I will never be a real Puritan for that reason among countless others but good intentions or not it strikes me as brainy, vain, preacher machismo if there can be such a category. Yes I know that they all were not like that. By all means write thick, doctrinal, granular and precise theological tombs for reference but please don't preach that way.

Reactions: Like 1 | Amen 1


----------



## LaurenC (Mar 18, 2018)

fredtgreco said:


> After 12 years at Christ Church, I am about to start a new series in Romans.


The best book on Romans in my opinion is by Octavius Winslow and it is called "No Condemnation in Christ Jesus". The entire book discusses Romans 8 line by line. Each verse is a chapter but that chapter might only be 5 to 10 pages. But it is quite incredible book. Life changing. It is public domain and found in pedia form if you Google it

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## RBachman (Mar 19, 2018)

fredtgreco said:


> Our typical pattern is to put the sermon up on our website (http://cckpca.org/sermons) the Monday after. This Sunday I will be doing an overview of the whole book: "Paul's Great Letter."


Great first start. As a lawnmower repair shop owner I appreciate your obedience to your Father’s way!


----------

